# Metallica - Nothing else Matters



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I found this great classical version of Metallica's song "Nothing Else Matters" and thought I'd try something a little different.

We had so much fun bringing the video camera into all my classes to get the footage for during the instrumental parts. Be sure to watch 'til the end to see a couple of bloopers.
I attached some of the photos here. 




















Here is the video! 
Thank you!


----------

